
Ask HN: How to market your open source project? - murukesh_s
How to&#x2F;or should you market your open source project? If it&#x27;s a closed source or saas based one, I can imagine trying ads or other form of marketing. How about open source? Is it a good etiquette to brag about your own project?
======
Mz
Are you working on a specific project? If so, you might get better answers if
you either talk generally about the thrust of the project or link to it (or do
both -- some projects are not well explained on their site).

I think you either need to think of marketing open source pretty much exactly
like any other marketing effort, or you need to not think of it as "marketing"
at all. If _marketing_ seems inappropriate, you need to think of it as _how to
get the word out_ or _how to reach the people who could benefit from it or
would be interested in it._

Thinking of it as _marketing_ may be problematic because most people think of
that as being about a) self promotion and b) making money. If neither of those
is a comfortable fit, you still need to think about how to connect with
prospective interested parties so as to further the mission.

How you do that will depend on the particulars of the project. Please give us
some idea of what, if anything, you are working on. Hopefully that will lead
to better answers.

~~~
murukesh_s
Thank you for your advice. We are building a new way of programming that lets
developers wire the logic visually. [http://codeflow.co](http://codeflow.co).

~~~
subhashp
Looks interesting

------
tmaly
try reading the book Traction that is co-authored by the founder of Duck Duck
Go. There is also an audio version.

------
flukus
Is there a need to market it?

Most OSS starts off with an itch to scratch and then if other people have the
same itch they should be able to find you via google.

------
roschdal
HN is Great for this!

[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

